# New to the forum, my dogs :)



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Belle is the little mutt and Coal is the Lab/Weimaraner. 


















Smiles!


















Can you tell I'm a pointer?


Any breed guesses on Belle are welcome.


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Coal is handsome! And that Belle I can smell puppy breath. Are her ears crimpy or curly when wet? How old and what is her weight?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

A-freakin'-dorable!! Great looking doggies! Coal is so shiny! Perfect name for a Lab/Weim. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Her ears are curly/wavy almost like someone crimped them. She is almost one year old in the picture she is smiling and is now exactly 30lbs. Fair amount of feathering on her toosh and a long tail that often hangs low with it curled up a bit. She had dewclaws on each of her feet (back ones wernt attached and the vet urged us to take them off, I kinda regret that though).


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Muck said:


> Her ears are curly/wavy almost like someone crimped them. She is almost one year old in the picture she is smiling and is now exactly 30lbs. Fair amount of feathering on her toosh and a long tail that often hangs low with it curled up a bit. She had dewclaws on each of her feet (back ones wernt attached and the vet urged us to take them off, I kinda regret that though).


Dewclaw injuries are very painful. It is better to have them removed when they are little before they harden but some vets will do them when they spay/neuter for certain breeds only. That is probably why your vet urged to have Belle's done especially in our neck of the woods. My GSP tore hers up pretty bad it took weeks to heal, hers were not removed when she was born. 

ps. Sorry I thought based on the photos that Belle was a puppy still. She is still a baby doll!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Shepherd mix! First thing that came to mind .

Oooh, and Coal is quite interesting, he definitely looks very Weimeraner. Looks like the only Lab genes he got was his eyes, color and his face (just a teenie bit). You could probably pass him off as a rare black Weimeraner for fun.

Edit: Hadn't read that last description, i take the shepherd mix back, 30lbs seems to light for one and a curled tail wouldn't have been likely.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Coal is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! I love how energetic they both look....and so happy! :biggrin: Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great pics. The one with Coal looking like the Flying Nun is priceless.
The closeup picture of Belle with those ears reminds me of my sister's Britney. 
Both dogs look so happy! Glad to have you here.


----------

